# Proxy IP?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can any recommend a good Proxy IP company please?

I see that Filmon are now blocking channels.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Cancel that...... I've just found expat shield!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Disable all the adverts and toolbars and default browser


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I switched the Google Chrome Adblocker on & that works pretty well with my new Meo connection but it doesn't cure the Filmon thing but I'll address that on the other thread.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might be able to get full Filmon with a UK IP address


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The Filmon site says "therefore the only UK TV channels available will be the 4 main terrestrial channels."


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Better than nothing I suppose if you've lost or are going to lose UK TV this year


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've ended with plenty of choice as I have free to view & Meo but I did enjoy some of the things on channels such as Dave & Yesterday etc....... it's hardly a big deal to lose them though.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I have had no TV whilst in the UK for the last 18 months, the only thing I miss is the weather and news but the internet covers that.

I do have a TV, just no licence so I'll watch a dvd for entertainment and fortunately have a rather large collection of films 600+.

It means that I will get around to watching the same film probably every year and a half or so but that is no different to watching the UK channels! 

I mean do they have to broadcast 'the Italian Job' every year? ( I have that covered in the collection also!)


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Try adding "Stealthy add on" to google chrome. it also works with fire fox.

regards Karl


----------

